# Echinodorus or what?



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I picked up a couple of tiny plants at our plant club and they have now grown out and are sending out new plants on stalks going straight up. I have seen Echinodorus species reproduce like this, but these don't look quite like what I remember. What are they?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like you have an Aponogeton there, undulatus perhaps?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, it does look like an Apon, but I thought they only produced flowers on the stalks. Reading up on A. undulatus, it sure seems like what I have. The round "bulbs" at the base of the new plants is what is unique to me.


----------

